# Pneumatic Popup Columns



## DarkLore

I'm currently working on a couple of columns to go with my cemetary fence. I'll have about fifty feet of fence with two columns at the entrance. Inside one of the columns, I've built a pneumatic popup.










I thought I should snap a few photos in process, just in case anyone is interested in the workings. So far, I've just been testing the mechanics and getting the structures built. I have no idea what I'll end up with on the top of the columns. Possibly gargoyles if I can find two good ones that match. I like the one I have but I can't find a match. All the ones I find that are similar have canvas wings.



















On the front of each column is a small light (not drawn on my original sketch). I wired an outlet inside each column. I have controller for the popup, but I think I'm going to leave it without a controller. I like the idea of remotely controlling the outlet rather than using a PIR.

The images shown are a bit messy...I was testing the movement. My first attempts didn't go so well. I had the flow set so fast, the cylinder blew a hole in the top of my skull. I don't want anyone having a heart attack...so I've opted for a slow, creepy speed.

The columns are approximately four feet tall. The bottom half of each column will remain hollow so I can cover a set of home speakers or a small crate amp in each. That area will be covered with carved foam to look like brick or stonework. I'm still pondering whether to leave a flat oval area uncarved...for a plaque on each column.










I'll coat each column with drylok and then paint them a dreary gray (w/white trim) to match the house.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I can't wait to see the finished columns. I think they're going to turn out great!


----------



## Dixie

Love the idea so far, Dark Lore... can't wait to see them!


----------



## rottincorps

Dam-it!....now look what I have to build......only 11 days left.........great job!


----------



## fritz42_male

Nice job Darklore


----------



## hpropman

rottincorps said:


> Dam-it!....now look what I have to build......only 11 days left.........great job!


Funny I was just thinking the same thing. LOL - Looks good DL can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## heresjohnny

This will be cool!


----------



## beelce

Nice Work Dl........


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love this comment for its ambiguity:

"I had the flow set so fast, the cylinder blew a hole in the top of my skull" 

:googly:

The good news is, you didn't blow a hole in one of your gargoyles - THAT would be heartbreaking


----------



## fick209

Nice job, they are looking awesome so far. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## DarkLore

Thanks for the comments. 

I have both columns supported and the shells completed. (Horizonal supports help brace it in all directions. Takes a bit of time to get those done.) 

Roxy - Those gargoyles are pretty light weight. Hmmm...wonder how high he'd go?

I didn't build any mechanism into the second column for a reason. At some point, maybe I'll ask for donations. To collect....I could build a skeleton hand mechanism, rigged like one of those old coffin banks. The person puts a bill onto the column ....which triggers a hand to come out of the top and sweep the bill into an awaiting basket inside the column. (I know...I should seek counseling.)


----------



## fritz42_male

DarkLore said:


> (I know...I should seek counseling.)


My wife says that too. I tell her this is my form of counselling and it's a lot less expensive than visits to a head shrinker.


----------



## DarkLore

I managed to carve out foam on one of the columns and get a first coat of DryLok on it. I had the store tint my DryLok to a gray color.










It looks corpse blue in the photo and I'm quite sure it's not blue. It was gray when I painted it. Now I'm wondering if it changed color when the paint dried. lol. The perspective of the image makes it look a bit stocky.

Now I have to get them both to this point and weather them. I'm pondering whether I should paint the top and bottom white. And eventually add the trim in the middle, also in white. Figuring it would look something like this....


----------



## hpropman

Hy they are starting to really look good! How did you do the weathering on them? Also what did you use the carve the foam and gets the lines straight?


----------



## DarkLore

To carve the brick pattern, I draw the bricks on pink foam with a ball point pen and ruler. Then I use a handheld trim router to carve out the grout area.

Examples


----------



## DarkLore

The completed columns. (Both columns now have the black disc on the top. The one is the photo is the one with pneumatics built in.)


----------



## papabear

*a little late*

I'm new to the forum-this is awesome. I've just started making pnuematic props. You guys rock.


----------



## DarkLore

papabear said:


> I'm new to the forum-this is awesome. I've just started making pnuematic props. You guys rock.


That's such a nice comment. You almost brought a tear to my eye.

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you'll find some great ideas, and hopefully contribute a few of your own. Be sure to post a "hello" in the welcome thread so everyone has a chance to say hi.


----------



## mroct31

Doh!


----------



## mroct31

What's the stroke length of your air cylinders?


----------



## DarkLore

mroct31 said:


> What's the stroke length of your air cylinders?


Since I don't have air running to my columns right now, I can't poup them up. I'd guess the cylinder you are looking at is around 16". I didn't actually buy cylinders to make props. I've built props to make use of the cylinders I have. In this case, it's actually longer than it should be.

There are two horizonal boards across the inside of the column. One has a hole that is slightly bigger than the cylinder (the upper board). This was meant to stablize the cylinder as much as the column. I didn't even need this board as it physically doesn't really touch the cylinder.

The second board should be sturdy enough to support whatever is going to sit on it. This also takes the force of the recoil...which is pretty much nil. I think mine is a 1x2. The hole for this one is pretty tight. The cylinder has threads on the bottom and it is actually screwed into the board. I simply drilled a hole and started turning. I didn't use a tap and die. The screw also allows me to vertically adjust a bit.










I built the frame without sides. Then installed the upper board. Then, estimated the height needed to match the stroke of my cylinder...and screwed the bottom board appropriately.


----------



## DarkLore

I used a big skull because...well...I had it nearby as I was building the thing. Closest thing gets the metal rod I guess. (Good thing the chihuahua wasn't outside.) The inside of the skull is hollow...and completely hollow across the bottom.

The top of the cylinder rod has threads. I cut a circular piece of wood like a bottle top but wider, with a hole drilled in it that would fit the cylinder rod. Then I painted this black. The skull is glued to the piece of wood which acts as a nut on the end of the cylinder. I did this for two reasons. 1. The top black disk is simply a cork base that you buy at Home Depot for putting plants on. It's very thin and I didn't figure it would stand up to drilling. The piece of wood is glued to that base. 2. The piece of wood gives me threads that I can use to adjust the height. If my precision on the cylinder is a bit low, I can raise or lower the disk so that it is comfortably resting on the top but not stressing the cork plate.


----------



## DarkLore

You don't need to notch the wood braces the way I did. A few simple screws work just fine. Why screws? Because you may decide to change out the cylinder. If you do that, these boards might change or the height might be different.

For the stroke length, decide what you are showing under the plate. You may just want to raise something sitting on top. That's fine too. The stroke length determines how high it will raise. If you have a mask or head, I'd recommend a stroke length a bit longer than the face.










I built the columns to do a couple things. 1. Hide home speakers (or a small crate amp) under the popup. 2. Allow space for lights and strobes inside. 3. Provide enough room to pop up a zombie with a full torso. (If I choose to at a later date.) Consider now that my columns look a bit like a chimney. If I want to reuse them for a ghoulish Christmas, I can add some snow, and fit a popup santa zombie in there.


----------



## mroct31

Dual use for Halloween and Xmas is what I'm aiming for as well. I'm also looking to do a brick as opposed to grey stone look(like my full size columns) so I can achieve this Halloween to Xmas conversion a bit more nicely. Thanks for the help.


----------



## psyko99

Those came out great DarkLore. Nice job!


----------



## Undertaker

Great job!


----------



## tot13

DL, they look great and this thread says a lot about you. You're work is so clean and meticulous. I don't know how you had the patience to route out the grout like that. Though I don't do pneumatics, too far over my head, lol, the diagrams you provided were detailed enough that they helped me understand what you've done. Very nice work -


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

Where did you get the foam that thick? I cant find it anywhere ..


----------



## DarkLore

The photos may be a little deceiving. The foam I use isn't very thick. I buy it here in Texas at Home Depot....Euless, Arlington (I-30/Collins), or South Grand Prairie. It's the big pink sheet stuff, cut down.

For this project, the foam doesn't have to be thick. It's only used to relief the brick pattern.


----------



## HauntCast

The brick detail is fantastic. I need to make some columns this year as well.


----------



## CB_Christmas

Just found these..... thought it might help?
http://www.designtoscano.com/product/dragon+and+gargoyle/gargoyle+statues/florentine+gargoyle+statue-+large+-+ng300010.do
most likely too late, but anyone else making a prop like this one, it might be helpful


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN

Please put up pics. when done...nice..


----------

